# Fuel bleed after emptying water/fuel seperater?



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Now that I have close to 50 hrs. on the JD 5205 MFWD, I figured I best start looking at maintenance. Just a quick note: I am not the most mechanically inclined person. So here I go. First, I figure an easy thing to start with is draining the water out of the fuel water seperater. Easy enough; just unscrew the bottom fitting until the water drains and the fuel starts to come out. The manual tells me I am suppose to get a constant flow. I unscrew the fitting and only get a couple of ounces and the flow stops. so I unscrewed it all the way and took it off. I only get a couple of more drops, so I reconnect it and tighten it up. I figured that went pretty good, and I crank her over and and she runs for a couple of seconds and she dies. #$%@% !!!!! What the heck did I do? The first time I touch this machine ( except for changing the rear flat tire) and I kill it. However I remeber you guys talking about bleeding the fuel injection system if a diesel tractor ever ran out of gas. So I get out the manual again and follow the directions, tighten everything back up, turn the key and BAM, she fires right back up. She ran alittle rough for a few seconds and then idled real smooth. Thanks to this site and you guys, everything worked out for the best. I was able to get the machine running again and was able to get some gravel on the road leading back to the "good barn". Questions - Why did she lose her prime, how can I prevent this in the future and if it does occur, do I have to totally disconnect the return fuel line or just loosen it real good? Now I'm kinda hesitant to do anymore. I may just take it back to the dealer to have them do my break in service.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Anybody out there, that can answer this question?..Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't have a 5205 manual in front of me but I suspect that when you unscrewed and removed the entire fitting to drain the water separator; you introduced an air pocket into the system in the fuel filter/water separator and that air pocket was drawn up into the injection pump and the entire system lost prime. In the future, check to be sure you purge the air pocket from the fuel filter/water separator. Usually there is some type of petcock or plug on the top the the filter/separator to bleed air from. The next time you attempt to drain water from the filter/separator; do NOT remove the fitting, AND be sure to remove the fuel tank cap BEFORE you try draining. I ran into a similar issue on my Cummins diesel and I don't bother to drain the water because nothting comes out except for a few drops. 

I am still looking for info. on this so I may not be correct and I want to at least give you some kind of answer which in this case is my suspicions and not the approved procedure.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Chief, the only thing the manual says to do is to unscrew the bottom of the filter until you get a steady flow of fuel. Mine did not flow steadily, so that is when I took it off. 
The manual doesn't say anything about unscrewing the fuel filler cap. But it makes sense because the draining would probably cause a vacuum.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

kenny -- all you have to really do is to loosen that top cap -- to prevent that drawback vacuum in the filter/seperator-- it will also help to promote that fuel flow out - remember to tighten up again-- don't ask me how i know that -- pretty common - should work for you in future-- bigl22


----------

